# NANJING | Jiayuan Five Star Plaza | 150m | 492ft | 31 fl | 132m | 433ft | 30 fl | 105m | 344ft | 24 fl | 102m x 2 | 335ft x 2 | 26 fl x 2 | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Located in Jiangbei New Area



NO.新区2018G08 佳源•五星广场项目规划设计方案批前公示


----------

